# NEW Front axel!



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

I have had a older MTD that if i could I'd give you the model # , Well I have had my issues with the stamped Steel front axel to the point of welding washers on the top to get by...
So I went to MTDParts.com and ordered a replacement. Well I can't say that I was blown away, ok I was, CAST IRON! I got a C/I replacement! So my kingpins are a bit long at least there are grease fittings to add grease to them each time I cut. I'll order the right ones as soon as the money comes in.
Sometimes I am surprised!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations Mike!


----------

